# Conventional garden fertilizers??



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2010)

Can conventional garden fertilizers (such as miracle grow) be used during Emersed growth??


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Aug 2010)

Yep, they are made up of the same stuff but use ammonium salts in addition to potassium salts.

Cheers,


----------



## NeilW (5 Aug 2010)

If your planning on filling it (as in dry start) then make sure you flush the hell out of it with fresh water before you fill it, or switch to conventional ferts (minus the ammonium) nearer the time of filling it or you'll end up with ammonia in the tank when you start up.


----------

